# The year of the Roth, fingers crossed!



## SlipperKing (Feb 25, 2018)

*The year of the Roth, UPDATE*

A few plants spiking.....










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 25, 2018)

Jesus!How many roths!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 25, 2018)

10 so far. The 10th one isn't high enough to shoot a pic. There might be an 11th one. In 2016 at the Slipper Symposium, Eric might remember, I bid on and won two plants of Frank Smith's. One was roth and the other was a hybrid of roth. The hybrid bloomed out to be straight roth. So the second plant is budding up now and it could be roth, as the tag says or switched tags. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 25, 2018)

your place will look great in a few weeks.


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 25, 2018)

Were these from a flask you grew out?


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2018)

Makes me giggle just looking at this small forest of roths


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 25, 2018)

CambriaWhat said:


> Were these from a flask you grew out?


No, not a flask. 7 are from a purchase from John Chant before OZ folded. One old clone I've had for years, one from Sam, one my friend Jay picked up.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamD (Feb 25, 2018)

Goodness! Keep us posted


----------



## Justin (Feb 25, 2018)

You have me beat Rick, I only have 2 so far. Looking good there!!!


----------



## Spaph (Feb 25, 2018)

This is going to be spectacular, can't wait for the roth show to come!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 25, 2018)

Houston's show is April 19,20,21, I hope they make for that.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (Feb 26, 2018)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Justin (Feb 26, 2018)

That timing is pretty good. 

I now confirmed 3 in bud


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 28, 2018)

:clap: :drool::drool::clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## gego (Feb 28, 2018)

Very exciting!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Mar 10, 2018)

Rick I have 5 in bud now! I think you will still beat me with 10!


----------



## Secundino (Mar 10, 2018)

Fingers crossed. 

(I want one so badly, and now with the new import laws, there is no way how.)


----------



## emydura (Mar 10, 2018)

Looking good Rick. Look forward to seeing these in flower. 




Secundino said:


> Fingers crossed.
> 
> (I want one so badly, and now with the new import laws, there is no way how.)



What import laws are these Secun? New Spanish laws?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm up to 12 now Justin. Thanks David

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 13, 2018)

A baker's dozen, 13 but the flower count is disappointing. Three at the most so far for 1/2. The half only 2.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## blondie (Mar 13, 2018)

looks like your going to have some cracking displays there.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2018)

Nice, good luck. The only things I remember about the Slipper Symposium are getting outbid in a couple of auctions and the mosquitoes!


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 15, 2018)

Photo update!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 16, 2018)

A few moving along








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 16, 2018)

Some slow pokes





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 16, 2018)

I forgot the 13th one


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 17, 2018)

show the open one. It looks very promising.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 17, 2018)

Holy cow, what a lovely display. Keep us posted.


----------



## Justin (Mar 17, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2018)

As requested by Stephen 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2018)

Orchid Zone cross #Z7110, Wide Horizon x Chester Hill

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 18, 2018)

nice white background


----------



## Guldal (Mar 18, 2018)

"King of kings, Lord of lords! And he shall reign for ever and ever. Hallelujah!" :drool: :drool:

What was it May West said: "Too much of a good thing can be wonderfull"! 

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## Secundino (Mar 18, 2018)

So nice!


----------



## troy (Mar 18, 2018)

Excellent bloomings!!! I enjoy the fragrance of so many together


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 31, 2018)

*OPened ones so far*

The first to open








My old clone 'Tamara' was 2nd to open
















The first flower had issues opening. the petals developed inside the pouch


----------



## troy (Mar 31, 2018)

What a show!!! the first is the best!!! the last needs some tlc. Mine only initiated this year, long wait till next year lol..


----------



## Spaph (Mar 31, 2018)

So great to see. A group shot with all open would be amazing in a few weeks!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 31, 2018)

Spaph said:


> A group shot with all open would be amazing in a few weeks!



X 2!


----------



## emydura (Apr 1, 2018)

That first one is a beauty.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 1, 2018)

Wow :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## GuRu (Apr 1, 2018)

emydura said:


> That first one is a beauty.



Indeed it is....and the other ones are lovely ones - congrats.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 1, 2018)

I will try for a group shot. About half have not matured enough but I'll include them in. I'm up to 16 roths spiking at this point.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

